# How long have you've been after spot?



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

GATOR-EYE said:


> After looking at some of the scores in OBT distance shoots and looking at my average score, I ve got to wonder how long does it take to get game like that??
> 
> We've all been hunting and flingin arrows at barn doors forever and a year, but I am finding out that chasing spots is a totally different game. I want to know how long you been shooting at spots and what you Average 5 spot or vegas score is?


Over the years, I've know shooters that have done perfect 300's with 55-60 X's inside of three months of shooting! In fact, I've known of a LOT of them that catch on this fast.

MOST others, take awhile, however.

field14


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

not that my score are the ones you are refering to, but i'll chime in :teeth:
my "spots" are based on this Distance Shoot. no inside no leagues in my area. last "year" i was avg about 240, this "year" im around 280+. for vegas rounds. (not counting the x as 11) 
i usually dont keep track of x count, (but i am going to start because of the 11 pt x) that way i can keep track my true score.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

I overheard this quote one day at a tournament and it has become one of my favorites... 

I thought I could shoot until I saw a shooter shoot....:wink:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

How long? A long time. Sometimes more aggressively than others. Sometimes things like the Army, college, hunting season and family take priority for me.


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

I think it would be a matter of how dilligently you go after it. If it becomes a passion, then you may get there much quicker that I am.

It's like the difference between practice and training.

I've wanted and hoped to shoot a 300 for 2-3 years now. But have I put in the work to get there??? no, not yet. Will I ever get there? Depends on if I get disciplined and serious... I've had a few short spells where I was actually training. I wrote down my scores, made notes etc...

thenson


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

I shoot at the Legendary Sportsman in Harrison. I've been shooting a bow for probably 8 yrs. seriously for 4 and I started shooting spots about a year ago. My first 300 round was 296 and 28. I shot my first tournament about 2 months later and shot a 300 and 32. My average score right now is about 298 and 40. My best is 300 and 52. I shoot bowhunter division. 
If I would never hunt another day in my life I would still shoot. Shooting spots/3d has got me totally hooked!


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

This is my third "year" of actually shooting spots for scores. I have been a hunter for a long, long time, though. My second indoor season I got my first 300 in a 5 spot game. But it was a bunch of specific training I did to get that first one. Such as making a string bow and practice a smooth, effortless release with no anxiety.......short drill games for confidence.......making sure the bow was set up perfectly for me to eliminate any excuses and so on....


----------



## SLash (Apr 2, 2005)

*Almost 49 years......*

This Christmas will be my 49th year of shooting at spots.
Of course I like most have had a few interuptions but I never really lost the desire. When I need to go to a calm place in my mind I usually wind up on the 80 yard target at the Field Archery range I shot as a youth. I can still see the arrows arching out to the 80 yarder and all is right with the world.

SLash


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

i have been shooting archery for about 5 years now. i got serious about the sport about 3 years ago. my first year i was starting to shoot for score i was in the 260's to 280's inconsistantly. the second season i was in the 280's to mid 290's. last year i shot mainly 300's with a few 299's and very few 298's. my high has been 300 53 shooting bowhunter freestyle and just the other day i shot my first round after just throwing a scope and stablizer on and punched out a 300 51x and i felt like my form was horrible and i got really tired in the end from not being used to the added weight. my goals for this season is to finally break the 300 60x point and average over 300 55x. i don't feel that i will have a problem doing this for i need to shorten my draw lenght which i am awaiting modules for which will jump my score a couple x's just from that. when i get used to the wait and have more endurance that will jump me a few more which should put me in the proximity of about 56x. im really looking forward to this season.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

JAVI said:


> I overheard this quote one day at a tournament and it has become one of my favorites...
> 
> I thought I could shoot until I saw a shooter shoot....:wink:


LOL....... reminds me of my first year in this game. About 3 months after I first picked up a bow I figured I was close to the second coming as it relates to archery. Afterall, I was placing well at my local 3D clubs shoots.... beating the boys with much more tenure that myself. Then one shoot a fella from out of the area showed up and handed me my arse  I realized that day how little I actually knew........ been learning ever since :wink:

Had a newbie at my club ask me this week (as I was shooting indoor spots) how long it took me to be "that" good. (good being a relative term). I pondered for a bit, and came up with this response. I told him that at present that my high scores were not any better scores today that they were 5-6 years ago (I've been shooting for about 9 years). The difference was that I was able to achieve them with far less effort, and far less practice. In practice I average about 54-57X. My high practice score is a 58X, and my high tournament score is a 55X.

This year is the first time that I feel really ready to bust out of my average, I owe that to some off season coaching that I received........ best time I've ever spent.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

That's really true Dennis. I can take months off now and still bust out an NFAA 300 with ease. Once you get over the mental hurdle of never shooting a 4 and only accepting good shots you mind really never forgets.

It took me 1 full season of indoor to get a 300. After that it was pretty easy. I am still struggling to get over 55 x's...but if I'd get back to practicing it might help:tongue:


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

That is exactly what I was about to say Dennis. You can get to a certain point, but after that, I think you need a little help (coaching) to get to the next level. Whether it's form thing, or a mental thing, it will help get you there.

We have guys that shoot at our shop 3-4 times a week. Hunters who like to pound arrows. As good as they are, they can't throw together a good "score". There are always things that I try to help them with, but at the end of the day, they just want to hunt...and they are very successful doing so. 
*If you don't "WANT IT", you won't get it.*


Grey Eagle said:


> LOL....... reminds me of my first year in this game. About 3 months after I first picked up a bow I figured I was close to the second coming as it relates to archery. Afterall, I was placing well at my local 3D clubs shoots.... beating the boys with much more tenure that myself. Then one shoot a fella from out of the area showed up and handed me my arse  I realized that day how little I actually knew........ been learning ever since :wink:
> 
> Had a newbie at my club ask me this week (as I was shooting indoor spots) how long it took me to be "that" good. (good being a relative term). I pondered for a bit, and came up with this response. I told him that at present that my high scores were not any better scores today that they were 5-6 years ago (I've been shooting for about 9 years). The difference was that I was able to achieve them with far less effort, and far less practice. In practice I average about 54-57X. My high practice score is a 58X, and my high tournament score is a 55X.
> 
> This year is the first time that I feel really ready to bust out of my average, I owe that to some off season coaching that I received........ best time I've ever spent.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

I have been shooting less than a year. My feeling was I was going to pick the bow up at shoot it wrong! My arrows went everwhere but at the target. I think for me knowing that archery could kick my butt this wanted me do go back and do it again and again and again. 7 months later, high score in 3d 295, won first place in the league I shot in the spring, tackleing vegas targets shot a 300 today. So I think I am getting there still more to go. I shoot at least 3 times a week. Got to love this game!


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

AKDoug said:


> That's really true Dennis. I can take months off now and still bust out an NFAA 300 with ease. Once you get over the mental hurdle of never shooting a 4 and only accepting good shots you mind really never forgets.
> 
> It took me 1 full season of indoor to get a 300. After that it was pretty easy. I am still struggling to get over 55 x's...but if I'd get back to practicing it might help:tongue:


Here that Doug 

I'm shooting much more consistently these days with far less time behind the bow. Hate to think what folks like you and I would be like if we really practiced :wink:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

ZarkSniper said:


> That is exactly what I was about to say Dennis. You can get to a certain point, but after that, I think you need a little help (coaching) to get to the next level. Whether it's form thing, or a mental thing, it will help get you there.
> 
> We have guys that shoot at our shop 3-4 times a week. Hunters who like to pound arrows. As good as they are, they can't throw together a good "score". There are always things that I try to help them with, but at the end of the day, they just want to hunt...and they are very successful doing so.
> *If you don't "WANT IT", you won't get it.*


J, go through the same thing at YCB. Lots of guys that shoot a ton of arrows but are really not gaining on it. I keep saying, "perfect practice makes perfect" but it really doesn't sink in. Most of the guys are more than content to just fling arrows, and be happy with the outcome...... can't really argue with that though 

As for the coach thing.......... absolutely. I knew I had hit a wall on my own, and that I needed to have someone help me over it. I've got a ways to go, but the early results are promising


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

blondstar said:


> I have been shooting less than a year. My feeling was I was going to pick the bow up at shoot it wrong! My arrows went everwhere but at the target. I think for me knowing that archery could kick my butt this wanted me do go back and do it again and again and again. 7 months later, high score in 3d 295, won first place in the league I shot in the spring, tackleing vegas targets shot a 300 today. So I think I am getting there still more to go. I shoot at least 3 times a week. Got to love this game!


7 Months into shooting and shooting a 300 Vegas already....

The rest of us mear mortals, fight and shoot everyday and don't come close to a 300 vegas......at least as a average...

The difference between a 295 or 297 vegas score and a 300 is huge.

There has to be a thing as "natural talent" in this game. For the rest of us there seems to be a learning curve.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Only a couple months 






trying to work on a couple excuses. :wink:


----------



## hunter3d (Aug 6, 2005)

I've only been shooting indoor since January. I shot my first 300 5 spot about 2 months ago, just got lucky I think. I haven't done it since but I just switched to back tension so everything is on it's way now. I did find that talking to a pro helps a ton. I have taking his advice for just about a month and I can see a big improvement. Last night I shot my most consistent half ever, with the exception of a couple misfires while letting down. Still working on that. But just remember to set yourself obtainable goals so you feel like your getting somewhere.


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

i've been shooting at them off and on for about 3yrs now. i shoot mainly vegas targets when i do. my highest vegas score has been a 298 and highest x-count was 23x's.
i started punching out scores in the low 290's immediately. as i researched and watched people shoot i decided i should investigate this surprise release thing for myself. i'm almost 3yrs into it, and my avg. is 293-12x. not very impressive i know. the difference is that i can put my bow down for 3 months and pick it up and shoot my average or sometimes better. my average is a total average of all my scores competition or practice ...new setup or tried and true..and a few left handed rounds mixed in:wink:.


----------



## ralph85 (Aug 2, 2007)

I've been shooting on and off for about 30 years. In that period, i got into shooting spots seriously about 3 times. First time, after shooting indoor for about 2 years, i was shooting mid to high 290s on an NFAA with a target setup (dont remember them having spots back then). Second time around, i learned to shoot a surprise release and shot several 300s...best with 53 spots with a 3D setup, but mostly shot 450 FITA rounds. I probably averaged high 430s with a best of 445. Now after being out for almost 10 years and practicing for about 3-4 months, i seem to be stuck in the mid 430s, and dont think i could get thru 60 arrows clean on an NFAA. I have never been very steady and it's gotten worse with age. Top shooters are very steady (genetic?) and have consistent form. My form is decent, but i'm not very steady and float out of the center frequently.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

15 years!!! Well, not really, in 1990 my second season of spots, I shot my first 300 the second day of the Va. State Indoor Championship (I shot my previous PB the first day) and then took 15 years off from shooting spots.............

Don't cause yourself stress/pressure by thinking about shooting a "high" score......Your PBR's will improve if you just work on shooting one arrow at a time.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

GATOR-EYE said:


> After looking at some of the scores in OBT distance shoots and looking at my average score, I ve got to wonder how long does it take to get game like that??


Don't believe everything you read. But that isn't to doubt the fact that OBT and some of his chronnies are pretty good like Darren and Spectre, the majority are wannabees but still a force to be reckoned with on the amature barn shoot circuit.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GATOR-EYE said:


> After looking at some of the scores in OBT distance shoots and looking at my average score, I ve got to wonder how long does it take to get game like that??
> 
> We've all been hunting and flingin arrows at barn doors forever and a year, but I am finding out that chasing spots is a totally different game. I want to know how long you been shooting at spots and what you Average 5 spot or vegas score is?


Depends....some pick it up VERY FAST....some don't. Some take years to realize that they have been doing it wrong for every...then they flip a switch. OBT for one wasn't very good for a long time....then he got pointed in the right direction and a year later he is a different animal. 

I know some people have shot 300's and 50+ X in their first weeks of touching a bow.

It is also MUCH easier to shoot at home or at the range by yourself.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Slippy Field said:


> Don't believe everything you read. But that isn't to doubt the fact that OBT and some of his chronnies are pretty good like Darren and Spectre, the majority are wannabees but still a force to be reckoned with on the amature barn shoot circuit.


You should actually believe a lot more that you read then you think....

Spec...why did you just throw el Cap-e-tans name in there.:wink:


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*49 years...*



SLash said:


> This Christmas will be my 49th year of shooting at spots.
> Of course I like most have had a few interuptions but I never really lost the desire. When I need to go to a calm place in my mind I usually wind up on the 80 yard target at the Field Archery range I shot as a youth. I can still see the arrows arching out to the 80 yarder and all is right with the world.
> 
> SLash


49 years... wow you must be old...


Just kidding, I need to get with you and do some shooting soon. I am still shooting a lot but mostly casually, just for fun. Got to get back to Tim-Buck-Tu someday soon.

later my friend.
thenson


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

48 years on and off, given college and family priorities... mostly outdoors 'til the last few years... now mostly indoors


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> OBT for one wasn't very good for a long time....then he got pointed in the right direction and a year later he is a different animal.


You beat me to the punch on that one. OBT's scores from a few years ago weren't that great. Someone must have finally had pity on him and showed him the right way to shoot.:tongue:

BTW - Who gets the credit for OBT's turn around (other than himself)? Anyone know who he's been working with?


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

supernova said:


> You beat me to the punch on that one. OBT's scores from a few years ago weren't that great. Someone must have finally had pity on him and showed him the right way to shoot.:tongue:
> 
> BTW - Who gets the credit for OBT's turn around (other than himself)? Anyone know who he's been working with?


Since he sold his dealership, he's been staying at the Holiday Inn Express a lot...:wink:


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

supernova said:


> You beat me to the punch on that one. OBT's scores from a few years ago weren't that great. Someone must have finally had pity on him and showed him the right way to shoot.:tongue:
> 
> BTW - Who gets the credit for OBT's turn around (other than himself)? Anyone know who he's been working with?


He quit hammering the release...stopped command shooting with an index trigger release and started shooting an evolution. Not sure if someone has been helping him though.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

supernova said:


> You beat me to the punch on that one. OBT's scores from a few years ago weren't that great. Someone must have finally had pity on him and showed him the right way to shoot.:tongue:
> 
> BTW - Who gets the credit for OBT's turn around (other than himself)? Anyone know who he's been working with?


*KWard * :wink: Though some yanks may try to take some credit...........


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> *KWard * :wink: Though some yanks may try to take some credit...........


I think that the little guy from Travelosity has more to do with it then anyone.:wink:


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

I only started shooting about 8 months ago, mostly 3D until I got hooked late in the season on Field. So, I only shot my first indoor last Sunday. Let's just say I wanna walk before I run so goal #1 is a 290 (or 430). Then, go on from there.


----------

